# tsi extreme turbo ga16de



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

recently im getting my care fixed new crank bearing new rings full head job getting block honed. so i figured now i might as well turbo charge it ,but theres a few possibilitites here. ive seen records of the hot shot kit impressive numbers. but theres also this kit http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/turbo_specialties_extreme_turbo_kits/ns2001x/
now i havent seen anyone with it or heard anyone with it and wut kind of numbers it makes if any one could shed some light on this help me out


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, I have enver seen that kit....impresive. Cheaper than hotshot too.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Wow, I have enver seen that kit....impresive. Cheaper than hotshot too.


yeah looks nice and all but i dunno if its crap cause i dont kno anything about the engine piggy back..unlike the jwt ecu witch you can add mutch mutch more with it..pluss never heard of any dyno results with it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a T20 turbo? do you have any idea how tiny that is? it maxes out at 140-150whp! what a waste, lmao.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> a T20 turbo? do you have any idea how tiny that is? it maxes out at 140-150whp! what a waste, lmao.


well i havent really learned about the trim sizes of turbos so its really just a waste then just stick with the hotshot or somethin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this turbo kit has prolly been discussed more than any other turbo kit on the 1.6

search


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this turbo kit has prolly been discussed more than any other turbo kit on the 1.6
> 
> search


i did search and only 2 threads poped up and all they did was just mention the kit and nothin about them


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It sucks. In order for it to make good reliable power on par with the HS kit you'd have to spend a bunch of money to fix it. Don't waste your time or $$$


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> a T20 turbo? do you have any idea how tiny that is? it maxes out at 140-150whp! what a waste, lmao.


it says that the extreme kit comes with a t25 though it doesnt specify the trim 
- Garrett T25 Turbo w/ Wastegate
- Cast Exhaust Manifold
- Chrome Heat Shield
- Downpipe w/ Gasket
- Map Unit (Black Box)
- TSI Blow Off Valve (BOV)
- TSI High Flow Front-Mount Intercooler
- Polished Aluminum Intercooler Piping
- SS Braided lines for Water Cooling
- SS Braided lines for Oiling
- Return Hose and Fittings for Oil to Pan
- All Hoses & Clamps
- All Necessary Hardware & Fittings
- Generic Install Instructions
Fuel System Option 1:
- 2 Injectors & Interface Block
- TSI Injection Control Unit w/ Turbo Timer
- Injector Control System Settings

Fuel System Option 2:
- APEXi S-AFC II
- APEXi Turbo Timer
- Boost Gauge

* The kit includes your choice of either fuel system option.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

reading is fundamental 91sentra:

"Specs: TSI Turbo Kit GA16DE W/T20 Turbo - Complete Bolt on Turbo Kit with Intercooler
Part #: NS2001X
Status: IN STOCK"

taken directly from the website. T20 turbo.

it's a crap kit, period.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly I think the fuel management or lack thereof is what makes it "generic" hell they even call their instructions that themselves. At any rate people that are taken by this kit generally do not know enough to set the ffuel system up right, this is why I feel it is garbage. Anyone that knows how to design their own setup and fuel management can either work around the pitfalls of this kit or they can deisgn their own.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the kit may be crap but i dont know, the superior kit is a t20
Nissan Sentra (fits GA16 Motors) - T20 Turbo - TSI Superior Turbo Kits

But the EXTREME kit is a t25, not trying to aruge but theres two levels.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

91sentra said:


> the kit may be crap but i dont know, the superior kit is a t20
> Nissan Sentra (fits GA16 Motors) - T20 Turbo - TSI Superior Turbo Kits
> 
> But the EXTREME kit is a t25, not trying to aruge but theres two levels.


Turbo schmurbo, it's the fuel management or lack thereof that sucks.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Heres what you need to know about turbo kits. 3 letters....can you guess em?

*J - G - Y* 

If you dont order from them your stupid, or dont know what your doing.


----------



## steve o (Jan 27, 2005)

Wouldnt it be easier to swap the motor out and put in a bluebird? or do you have to chage to trans too?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

steve o said:


> Wouldnt it be easier to swap the motor out and put in a bluebird? or do you have to chage to trans too?


The BB swap costs a bit more than a 1.6 turbo setup. You'll need the engine, tranny, axles, ECu, and a bunch of other miscellaneous parts. 

The 'Superior' kit sounds like an 'intro to turbos' setup. Besides, with such a tiny turbo, how long will it be before you aren't satisfied and end up going larger (We all know you'll want to go bigger )

The Extreme sounds like a 'Ghetto' HS without the proper fuel management. 

The others are right, I'd def. stay away from it 'as is'. 

The only good- if it could be called that- which I see out of either system would be if you used to JGY ECU but even then I'd worry about the quality of the parts.

Either kit leaves a few questions unanswered. What size injectors are you getting? How much boost would you be able to hold? Last but not least, where's some Dyno #s. Can't trust a turbo setup without the necessary testing to prove its effectiveness. 

I was actually looking at these because they were cheaper than the HS kit. But after spending lots of time researching here, I've learned that you really can't cut corners for a turbo application that runs flawlessly.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well that was the one thing that i was really worried about was the fuel management. but with the hs you get jwt wich is a nicely recomended brand all across the net with possitive outcomes. i would do the bb swap but i just rebuilt my motor with. new crank bearings, connecting rod bearings, honed block, new rings, full head/valve job, port an polish. so im setup with almost a new motor pretty close for me. so i figured it was time for a turbo. i had looked befor but not so hard cause well i had way too many miles on my car.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51151


----------

